# 11/21/09 Yatesville Kentucky Fishing Report



## cyberflexx (Nov 23, 2009)

My friend Daniel and I went fishing last Saturday 11/21/09 at Yatesville lake in Kentucky.

We got at the boat ramp around 6:45-7:00am time frame. Weather : VERY foggy, around 36 degrees.

We launched the boat, it was so foggy we couldnt see to run up the lake. We decided to fish the riprap near the boat ramp. I caught a little bass off the riprap using a crankbait and another bass that was right at 15inches caught with the same crankbait. Daniel caught one that weighed 3lbs when we through a crawdad colored deep diver crank.

The fog finally lifted and we went up the lake and didnt catch but a few small bass and lost a crankbait way down deep. 

We left the lake at 1:30pm because Daniel was going to a football game around 4pm since he scored free tickets.


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like a fun day! thanks for the pics!


----------



## fish devil (Nov 23, 2009)

:twisted: Thanks for sharing!!! I always enjoy reading about the "bite" in other areas of the country.


----------



## jigster60 (Nov 23, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> Sweet...JIGGY


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 24, 2009)

WTG guys


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice catchin' ! 8)


----------



## shamoo (Nov 24, 2009)

Good going cyb =D>


----------

